

Ask HN: Could Ycom IPO? - caublestone

PG recently stated that the companies in the portfolio are worth around $3 Billion. Indeed, Ycom can be seen as a progressive company who's employees are given a budget to make projects to drive profits.
======
daegloe
The additional burden of public disclosure and compliance would seem like a
deal killer. Not to mention the general loss of "control" that accompanies an
IPO.

Plus, raising capital/access to capital doesn't appear to be an issue for Y
Combinator.

------
debacle
Why would Y Combinator want to IPO? What possible good could it bring?

